# pregnant mollies



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

hi can any one tell me how you no there going to give birth im pretty sure there pregnant sorry about spelling lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

basically the females will show growth on there girth, if they are pale mollies you should me able to see a dark shadow too, obviosly not poss on black molls.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

they have shadow but was woundering how long from that will they give birth


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

ok, can't remember the exact lenght of time, but think about 90days gestation, i always new roughly by the size and behaviour of them.
are you planning to seperate them?


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

ive got a nesting trap thing thats why i was trying to work out how long cos dont want to put it in there to early


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

ideally a net trap is best cos you get filtered water thru all the time, so you could put her in sooner rather than later, if its a plastic one you're gonna have to trust your instinct and put her in then, but for a few quid i'd get a net one mate.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

she in plastic 1 i gues if i let her have them in tank they all get eaten


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Just put her in the trap, wether its to early or not, that way you wont have to worry whether shes had them or not, also is the plastic breeding trap the one i'm thinking of with the vents down the side, and a divider for the centre, i find the babies seem to swim through the vents and get eaten by your other comunity fish in the tank, either buy a net like Lees mentioned, or as stupid as it sounds,, get some tights around the trap you have, saves you buying a new one :wink:


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

be wary of putting in a plastic one too early, we did tests on them, and cos of the reduced water flow you get a build up of ammonia/nitrite, they aren't that good at all mate.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

we been tiping water out every day bk to tank and put more in bit of a bummer yer wished we got mesh now just got that 1 cos of trap at bottom


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

in fairness to you most peeps do get the plastic one, wish shop staff had proper experience of the pro's and con's of them. the down side to the mesh one is that you have to get the female out as soon as she gives birth as she may eat the young, but thats preferable to her getting sick from toxic waste!!!


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

think ill make one out of tights lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like hard work this breeding trap, ive never had these problems with the ones ive used, probably different to the ones i'm thinking of :? 

This the one ive used and am thinking of










This the one i'm thinking you have










This is the one you need


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

remember to shape it somehow so she has swimming room.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

ive got one like the top 1


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Only problems ive ever had with it are the babies swimming through the vents and getting eaten by my loose community fish, there shoudn't be a problem with polution init as theres alot of water flowing through it, adding the titghts over the top will stop the flow through, but also stops ure babies getting through, best bet is to use the tights, and asoon as shes layed, take here and the dividers out and leave the babies to grow in there, but then were back to ure original question, wich is when will she lay lol


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

[email protected] fish i my turn it in to a great big viv lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lmao i get that everyday at work, everyone seems to think its cheap and simple, but trust me, theres alot of hard work involved and its not cheap either lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

hear hear andy, does your head in when they don't listen doesn't it.
and i agree re your traps, i still prefer the mesh, but your idea will do it.


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

it always ok till i get new fish but dont think be getting many more fish ther about 65 in tank so i might just treat and leave it to it


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

im listerning  lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

i know mate...good luck


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

well im gonner try all wat has been said and see what happens lol now to find a shop that sells that stuff lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Hope all go's well on ure journey through fish keeping lol keep us updated on how you get on, any more questions, and seems like me and Lees are here on hand to help :wink:


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

deffo mate, it is worth it in the long run. i lost all my plants not long ago due to an overzealous barb, just got then back to a decent standard, but it was frustrating.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Not a big fan of plants myself tbh, ever since i had a malawi settup with just tuffa rock, looked amazing, well in my eyes lol changed over back to trops tho as i wern't to succesfull with malawi's, all seemed to want to kill eachother :evil: just have bog wood and a few rocks now, just the way i like it, and to top it off all the amazing plants we had in our 12ft settup all got eaten when my dad decided to buy 10 lemmon finned barbs, should have seen his face :lol: least the fish enjoyed there feast lmao


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

waterlife myxazin will that treat it i dont have live plants just loads of silk ones


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Its more for bacterial infections rather than parasites, tho it'll help finrot !


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

ok will other 1 treat fin rot ?? or will that go on it own 
pleco seems to get it then it go's then it comes bk it weired ive found waterlife myxazin 500ml for 2.99 well that the price at mo unless i get out bidded lol on waterlife site says the one u surgest is 4 dropsy and stuff like that and sleeping disesa never heard of that lol


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

can i use both at same time ??


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

http://www.waterlife.co.uk/seaquariums/octozin.htm

Nope, never mix two medications together, could be fatal, better to treat one problem at a time !


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

a pleco with fin rot, thats a rarity mate, do you know which plec it is?


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

nope i dont he seems happy eats and swims well think just a common pleco


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

arg i think another molly had babys but none to be found lol she suddenly slimmer i wounder if all in the sump lol


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

Andyman said:


> Not a big fan of plants myself tbh, ever since i had a malawi settup with just tuffa rock, looked amazing, well in my eyes lol changed over back to trops tho as i wern't to succesfull with malawi's, all seemed to want to kill eachother :evil: just have bog wood and a few rocks now, just the way i like it, and to top it off all the amazing plants we had in our 12ft settup all got eaten when my dad decided to buy 10 lemmon finned barbs, should have seen his face :lol: least the fish enjoyed there feast lmao


it was a trio of yellow finned that did mine in, little sods!


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

xXmoXx said:


> arg i think another molly had babys but none to be found lol she suddenly slimmer i wounder if all in the sump lol


probably iin the other fishes tummies mate!!!!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

my silver mollies [is that there name?] had babies once, i saved most of them but the plec got some...tragic really..actually they bred a few times.
Mollys rock.
Get a net seperater thing they work wel.
I didnt realsie there was a fish keepin forum..wierd.


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

nice to see you on here dean n trese, what fish do you have?


----------



## xXmoXx (Jun 14, 2006)

hi dean n trese i got the hatchery thing but i just dunno wen to put fish in it lol dont want to put in to soon


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey, we have no fish, i however [dean] used to have a huge amount, quick run through of the top of my head
neons, cardinal and glowlight tetras.
zebra danios, mollys [silver, black, giant??, plattys, guppies, black widows, angel fish, all manner of cichlids [spelling] lovely little beggers they wer.
silver shark, siamese shark, silver dollars, gouramis [not kissing, another sort] bumble bee gobbers [so cool] minows, plecs [loads, one in each tank of 9 tanks,] all manner of catfish, electric catfish.
siamese fighters, 
Cant think of any more altho i can picture mor ein my head i cant think of the names of...umn something loach..long snout hmm..
I had a lot of disease probelms in my tanks near the end of my keeping [popeye, gill rot etc] and started selling my equipment off, with the added pressure from my mother who dissliked them it seemed best.

I also had a few coldwater..umn...lil black poppy eyed looking things..black moore? cant think of name..


----------



## lees (May 25, 2006)

u r right, black moor, funny little chaps aren't they


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh..very affordable too lol.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Not a great fan of Black moores, fan tails ect, i class them as man made, as there not natural fish :evil: the rest of your collection sounds awsome tho


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

just to clarify, havent got them now.
But yeh liked them a lot at the time.
also had tiger barbs, just remembered that one lol and er...glass catfish? u could see there insides, looked much like a cat had eaten it


----------

